# Pierre Allix on Christ’s death confirming the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 6, 2020)

THE fifth Truth, which our Saviour was willing continually to set before our Eyes by the Celebration of the _Eucharist,_ is, That this Bloody Death of his was the Blessed Means, by which GOD entered into Covenant with Mankind. _Moses _had said of the Blood he sprinkled upon the People, _Behold the Blood of the Covenant which the Lord has made with you, concerning all these words, Exod._ 24.8. And Our Saviour plainly opposing his Blood to that, says concerning the Cup, _This Cup is the New Covenant_ (or _Testament_) _in my Blood, which is shed for the remission of your Sins._

This Covenant is the greatest and most important Truth of our Religion. By it GOD delivers Men from Hell, and restores them to his Favour and Protection. It is this also displays before us the whole Mystery of our Redemption; as 1. That Man being created Innocent fell into Rebellion against GOD, by listening to the insinuations of the Devil. 2. That though Man deserved to be not only reduced to nothing, from whence the Hand of GOD had raised him at the first, but to be cast into Hell, there to undergo the punishment due to his Disobedience; yet GOD being moved with pity, resolved to forgive all, and make a New Covenant with him. ...

For more, see Pierre Allix on Christ’s death confirming the covenant of grace.


----------

